# Please HELP! IBS attack, pain, pregnant...



## LadyJ (May 3, 2012)

I've been lurking on these boards for a long time and today I really could use some advice or support. A little about myself...• IBS diagnosed at age 10, am now 25• GERD and chronic gastritis; pancreatitis in 2010• currently 7 months pregnantI've been to GI doctors so often and the ER a few times in the past for GI problems and pain. This past April I was hospitalized for 4 days, was at the ER last month for cramping (wanted to make sure baby was ok), and yesterday was at the ER after two days of excruciating pain and not being able to eat/drink. They gave me fluids and sent me home. I've tried eating small portions of bland soft foods and lots of water. I cannot function, walk without being doubled over, or eat.Meds I have recently tried or am taking (not all at once!): dicyclomine, donnatal, promethazine, zofran, reglan, ginger, peppermint, tramadol (before pregnant), Xanax as needed, Prozac. I'm guessing that the baby getting bigger isn't helping my intestines right now. I am in agony, please help


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

OK Have you tried applying heat to the area that is so sore? Either a heating pad or a Heat patch?Using relaxation techniques would really help. Basically lie in a comfortable position.... use loads of pillows. (Lying on one's left side can be better for some people).Turn off your cell phone.... and unplug the ringer on your home phone so you have un-interupted quiet time.Then relax ALL of your muscles.... start progressively... like from your toes and feet up to your neck. Go as limp as possible and get yourself to that place that is just before sleep. Use relaxing music if you think it would help you.See if you can find a progressive relaxation CD to help you if you want to. But I know it is counter intuitive to relax everything when one is in pain... but it works.. so well. Do give it a try. PLUS! that kind of relaxation will also help you during labor!Also hypnotherapy can help too. I used the IBS 100 Audioprogram on my severe INtense ab pain with great success. See our CBT/Hypnotherapy Forum for more info.


----------



## LadyJ (May 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for the quick reply . I'm going to try the muscle relaxation now as I'm already laying down. I've heard of hypnotherapy but not for IBS! Definitely will look into that


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Take a look at the links below for more information on clinical hypnotherapy - the IBS Audio Program - which was helpful to me. If you have any questions, feel free to let me know or you can call 877-898-2539 for more information. I was nearly housebound with severe IBS and nothing else helped me - so there is hope... take care.


----------



## WeirdBodySyndrome (Oct 22, 2012)

LadyJ said:


> I've been lurking on these boards for a long time and today I really could use some advice or support. A little about myself...• IBS diagnosed at age 10, am now 25• GERD and chronic gastritis; pancreatitis in 2010• currently 7 months pregnantI've been to GI doctors so often and the ER a few times in the past for GI problems and pain. This past April I was hospitalized for 4 days, was at the ER last month for cramping (wanted to make sure baby was ok), and yesterday was at the ER after two days of excruciating pain and not being able to eat/drink. They gave me fluids and sent me home. I've tried eating small portions of bland soft foods and lots of water. I cannot function, walk without being doubled over, or eat.Meds I have recently tried or am taking (not all at once!): dicyclomine, donnatal, promethazine, zofran, reglan, ginger, peppermint, tramadol (before pregnant), Xanax as needed, Prozac. I'm guessing that the baby getting bigger isn't helping my intestines right now. I am in agony, please help


Try some broccoli and pawpaw fruit and see if it helps. I eat pawpaw when I don't have much/no appetite.

I am sorry that I can't be of more help to you. I can give you a hug though. Don't worry too much, we are with you.










Take care


----------



## LadyJ (May 3, 2012)

You guys are so sweet, thank you very much. I was okay for a couple weeks and now it's back again but with different symptoms. Now there is urgency to go to the bathroom, sometimes up to 10x/day, but most of the time all that comes out is mucus. Sometimes there's blood, but I'm not too worried about it bc it's bright and a small amount. The pain and cramping has gotten worse and more frequent, causing some nausea along with it. My belly has definitely gotten bigger the past couple weeks, so I'm wondering if the weight of the baby is causing these new symptoms. My whole life I've been IBS-C with pain that produced no BMs most of the time. Now I'm experiencing horrible pain, cramping, urgency, and excessive mucus (often times without stool). I'm so miserable, havent been able to leave the house much the past few days.


----------

